# 20600-20610



## tlwhlw (Jan 28, 2010)

When coding for the appropriate small/intermediate/major joint for these CPT codes, do I include 96372 Thera/proph/diagnos injection??? I think the answer is no, but would like to confirm since I can't find anything in the CPT book about this. This is for a Medicare-age patient if that makes any difference.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 28, 2010)

96372 is for IM or Sq injections and the 20600 -20610 are joint injections these are not used interchangeably or together for the same injection.  96372 is an administration code for an IM or Sq injection and the 20600-20610 are the administration codes for joint injections.  only a medical practitioner may administer a joint injection and a nurse may administer an IM or Sq injection.  The payer makes no difference in the utilization of these codes.


----------



## ciphermed (Jan 29, 2010)

You should not code both codes for the same injection procedure, there is an NCCI edit between 206XX and the 96372, with 96372 as code 2.  If you appended a modifier you would be indicating that 96372 was a separate / distinct procedure which would be inappropriate for the same injection.

Hope this helps,


----------

